# Outlaw drag radial project



## Outlaw5.0 (Oct 18, 2009)

This is my new drag radial car at TeamZmotorsports.


----------



## Paul61 (Oct 18, 2009)

Lookin good......now there's a high 5 sec. 1/8 mile car!! 
What's the front suspension, strut or A arm?

PAul


----------



## streeter (Oct 18, 2009)

What are you going to run for motor?


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Oct 19, 2009)

504 c.i.d(4.625 x 3.750) short deck(9.400) bigblock with E-460 heads. The goal is run high 6's in the 1/4, and 4.50's in the 1/8. So far 5 outlaw drag radial cars have run 6.90's!.

Front suspenson is custom tubular k-member and control arms. Drop spindles, strange struts and brakes.

"Stock style" rear suspension. Tire size will be 315/60/15.


----------



## Paul61 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds good, nice and short stroke, should rev. easy.
Power wise................are you going with turbo(s) or nitrous?
You know the 509 ain't gonna run the #'s only on the motor.
Your front end's got me a bit confused, you mentioned both struts & drop spindles??
My last car had Strange Engineering struts, they have an integral spindle and only require a lower control arm.
Here's a pic of the front & rear end build............it's over 20 years ago.
View attachment 112447

What's the target race ready weight?


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Oct 19, 2009)

Paul61 said:


> Sounds good, nice and short stroke, should rev. easy.
> Power wise................are you going with turbo(s) or nitrous?
> You know the 509 ain't gonna run the #'s only on the motor.
> Your front end's got me a bit confused, you mentioned both struts & drop spindles??
> ...


Its the mustangs specific double adjustable bolt in strut. Power adder is the Procharger F3R-139, its rated for 2500 hp. Race weight will be near 3200 lbs.


----------



## streeter (Oct 19, 2009)

Outlaw5.0 said:


> Its the mustangs specific double adjustable bolt in strut. Power adder is the Procharger F3R-139, its rated for 2500 hp. Race weight will be near 3200 lbs.



That is going to be one nasty ride!!


----------



## Paul61 (Oct 20, 2009)

Outlaw5.0 said:


> Its the mustangs specific double adjustable bolt in strut. Power adder is the Procharger F3R-139, its rated for 2500 hp. Race weight will be near 3200 lbs.



Thanks for the info, give us some pics of both suspensions when done.
What trans are you gonna run?
Saw a 6 sec. turbo'd stang this past weekend running a Liberty 5 speed.
Good luck with the car & keep it off the guard rails !

Paul


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Oct 20, 2009)

Paul61 said:


> Thanks for the info, give us some pics of both suspensions when done.
> What trans are you gonna run?
> Saw a 6 sec. turbo'd stang this past weekend running a Liberty 5 speed.
> Good luck with the car & keep it off the guard rails !
> ...


Turbo 400 trans will the 2.10 gearset. The Liberty 5-speed is not allowed.


----------



## streeter (Oct 24, 2009)

Outlaw5.0 said:


> 504 c.i.d(4.625 x 3.750) short deck(9.400) bigblock with E-460 heads. The goal is run high 6's in the 1/4, and 4.50's in the 1/8. So far 5 outlaw drag radial cars have run 6.90's!.
> 
> Front suspenson is custom tubular k-member and control arms. Drop spindles, strange struts and brakes.
> 
> "Stock style" rear suspension. Tire size will be 315/60/15.



I am sorry, I don't have much time during the week to post.

You have nice Bore/stroke ratio, depending on rod length, that puppy should rpm nicely!!


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Oct 24, 2009)

Piston will be 1.200-1.300 compression height depending on where our guy at Diamond pistons wants the pin. I don't really worry too much about the bore/stroke and rod/stroke ratio stuff like that. The crank was suppose to 3.850 stroke, but some signals got crossed. 

The intake will be the single 4 barrel Thor intake from Blue Thunder with a few mods. Camshaft is a 60mm core. Engine should see in the 9200 rpms area.


----------



## Paul61 (Oct 25, 2009)

Outlaw5.0 said:


> Piston will be 1.200-1.300 compression height depending on where our guy at Diamond pistons wants the pin. I don't really worry too much about the bore/stroke and rod/stroke ratio stuff like that. The crank was suppose to 3.850 stroke, but some signals got crossed.
> 
> The intake will be the single 4 barrel Thor intake from Blue Thunder with a few mods. Camshaft is a 60mm core. Engine should see in the 9200 rpms area.



Sounds like you've got a handle on the build & combination.
The TH400 is a brute and should serve you well if you use the right stuff ie: HD sprag & valve body. Stay away from any alum. valve bodies, I learn't this lesson the hard way.
Plan on using up @ LEAST one convertor / season.

Your biggest enemy now is.........TRACTION, since your car now weighs as much as a SS/A Hemi car...........with twice the power!
Good luck & keep us posted come test time.

Paul


----------



## slipknot91 (Oct 25, 2009)

Outlaw, you must know the guy that has my old coupe now. Red coupe that had the turbo install. He helps out with the crew I think. I got the Pearl Vert from him.


----------



## streeter (Oct 25, 2009)

I will agree with Paul61. When you get that pupy to hookup, you should see @ 6.7 in the 1/4!


----------

